# How to improve my Tank looks.



## HannahFergusonFan (14 Dec 2016)

Hi, I have planted my 29G tank (36"x14"x15")
Lighting: 2x24watt CFL tubes 6400k with reflector=56watt + 1 LED flood light of 15watt 6500k
CO2: CO2 injection by Flourish Excel for now, I am going to instal CO2 system within a week.
Fauna: 11 Neon tetra and 2 guppies
Flora: Didiplis Diandra, ludwigia arcuata, ludwigia inclinata var. cuba, Chain sword, Elatine Triandra, Lobelia Cardinalis, Staurogyne sp. WG, Japanese hair grass, Dwarf hair grass.

My aquascape is looking odd for me especially the marked area it looks like 3 rocks on big rock plate it is too neat in that area any suggestions for alteration ?


----------



## KipperSarnie (14 Dec 2016)

There are plenty of experts here to help, me?  I'm just playing but for me the rock on the right in the highlighted group should be either removed or to the left & rear of the larger rock.


----------



## MrHidley (14 Dec 2016)

I think your rock placement is actually working fine, looks very natural. I'd just concentrate on growing out the plants, your co2 will make a massive difference once you get it installed.


----------



## Adam Chambers (14 Dec 2016)

KipperSarnie said:


> There are plenty of experts here to help, me?  I'm just playing but for me the rock on the right in the highlighted group should be either removed or to the left & rear of the larger rock.



I agree with this move to the left and rear of the larger current far left rock. 

I would say at the moment, height is what is lacking. I believe you will loose your rock that is currently at the rear of the tank and something 3x the size would be more suitable in that location. 

However I would only move the current rock that was mentioned above and wait a month or two to see how it's growing and then we can look again.


----------



## HannahFergusonFan (14 Dec 2016)

Adam Chambers said:


> I agree with this move to the left and rear of the larger current far left rock.
> 
> I would say at the moment, height is what is lacking. I believe you will loose your rock that is currently at the rear of the tank and something 3x the size would be more suitable in that location.
> 
> However I would only move the current rock that was mentioned above and wait a month or two to see how it's growing and then we can look again.


Thanks you for the replay, better wait for a while to see how my plants grow, then I will make my next move.


----------



## Adam Chambers (14 Dec 2016)

No problem. This hobby from my previous experience is all about taking your time and improving as things progress.


----------

